# ipresend - cant make it work ?



## lbl (May 12, 2009)

Hi

Im trying to resend pcap files to a network interface but ipresend dosent seem to work.

captured some data with:

tcpdump -w test.pcap

then i tryed to resend it with:

ipresend -P -d re0 -R test.pcap

Any clues ?

/lbl


----------



## lbl (May 12, 2009)

*More info.*

Getting the data to resend:


```
[root@virt0 ~]# tcpdump -s 0 -w test.pcap -c 10
tcpdump: listening on em0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
10 packets captured
10 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel
[root@virt0 ~]# tcpdump -nr test.pcap 
reading from file test.pcap, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet)
04:54:12.400414 IP 89.150.138.95.22 > 89.150.138.141.1579: P 4023849538:4023849586(48) ack 193883924 win 8326 <nop,nop,timestamp 898009051 462508484>
04:54:12.479718 IP 89.150.138.95.22 > 89.150.138.141.1579: P 48:160(112) ack 1 win 8326 <nop,nop,timestamp 898009056 462508484>
04:54:12.486033 IP 89.150.138.141.1579 > 89.150.138.95.22: . ack 160 win 8312 <nop,nop,timestamp 462508806 898009051>
04:54:15.018032 arp who-has 89.150.139.213 tell 89.150.138.1
04:54:15.105498 arp who-has 89.150.138.1 tell 89.150.139.213
04:54:16.422408 arp who-has 89.150.138.21 tell 89.150.138.1
04:54:19.979274 arp who-has 89.150.139.66 tell 89.150.138.1
04:54:25.583783 arp who-has 89.150.138.60 tell 89.150.138.1
04:54:31.050769 arp who-has 89.150.138.148 tell 89.150.138.1
04:54:31.943786 arp who-has 89.150.139.243 tell 89.150.138.1
[root@virt0 ~]#
```

Now we have some data we can resend.

resending it with ipresend:


```
[root@virt0 ~]# ipresend -P -d em0 -r test.pcap
Device:  em0
Gateway: 0.0.0.0
mtu:     1500
opened pcap file test.pcap:
        id: a1b2c3d4 version: 2.4 type: 1 snap 65535
arp: Device busy
arp: Device busy
arp: Device busy
arp: Device busy
arp: Device busy
arp: Device busy
arp: Device busy
arp: Device busy
arp: Device busy
arp: Device busy
[root@virt0 ~]#
```

this clearly states that ipresend cant send the packages.

any ideas ?

/lbl


----------

